# شاي النصاري



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

*بدون مقدمات 
والدي كان تعبان من حوالي اسبوع 
وجه واحد صاحبه جدا مسلم 
هما الاتنين زي الاخوات 

المهم والدتي مكانتش موجوده 
رحبت بيه وقعد هو وابويا 
وانا دخلت عملت شاي ليهم 
المهم الراجل 
قال لوالدي 

بص يا رفعت انت حبيبي
بس انت عارف انا مش بشرب شاي النصاري

انا بقي تعمدت انزل اجيبله حاجه ساقعه 
وكنت قاصد اجيبهاله شويبس مش اي منتج تاني 
المهم بعد ما شرب 
قولتله الحاجه الساقعه دي 
من عند ام مينا البقاله اللي في الشارع اللي ورانا 
وعلي فكره صاحب الشركه مسيحي 
ونص العمال مسيحيين 

المهم ابويا قطع الكلام 
وامرني اني اسكت 

حد قابله الموقف ده قبل كده 

وايه المشكله في ماكولات ومشروبات النصاري ؟
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 يناير 2012)

*المشكلة هي في عقل صديق والدك مش في الشاي يا عياد 
الرب يباركك 
و سلامة والدك يا حبيبي *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2012)

*ايووون يا عياد انا قابلنى الموقف ده من سنين
كنت نازله تدريب ف شركة صاحبها مسيحى كان زوج الخادمه بتاعتى  وكنت مستنيه مهندس الكمبيوتر فدخلوا اتنين من اصحاب الزبيب اياه ده ولان صاحب الشركه مكانش لسه وصل ندهت عامل البوفيه علشان يشوفهم يشربوا ايه واتفاجئت بنفس الرد 
مبنشربش حاجه عند النصارى
بصراحه اتغظت بس ابتسمت وقلتلهم اوفر برضه هههههه
دى عقول مريضه اصحابها فكرهم مسمم بالافكار المتخلفه وقلوبهم مليانه بالكراهيه 
ربنا يشفيهم
والف سلامه ع باباك *


----------



## bob (29 يناير 2012)

*بيبقوا خايفين لاحسن يكون فيه عمل ولا سحر 
مع انه المسلم لو رشم عليه الصليب حيروح مفعول السحر
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2012)

bob قال:


> *بيبقوا خايفين لاحسن يكون فيه عمل ولا سحر
> مع انه المسلم لو رشم عليه الصليب حيروح مفعول السحر
> *



*هههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *المشكلة هي في عقل صديق والدك مش في الشاي يا عياد
> الرب يباركك
> و سلامة والدك يا حبيبي *



* الله يسلمك يا غالي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايووون يا عياد انا قابلنى الموقف ده من سنين
> كنت نازله تدريب ف شركة صاحبها مسيحى كان زوج الخادمه بتاعتى  وكنت مستنيه مهندس الكمبيوتر فدخلوا اتنين من اصحاب الزبيب اياه ده ولان صاحب الشركه مكانش لسه وصل ندهت عامل البوفيه علشان يشوفهم يشربوا ايه واتفاجئت بنفس الرد
> مبنشربش حاجه عند النصارى
> بصراحه اتغظت بس ابتسمت وقلتلهم اوفر برضه هههههه
> ...



*انا كمان قابلني بس في المعاملات التجاريه 
مش في الشاي 
يعني مره 
اتصل بيا مندوب تجزئه من الشركه 
بيقولي انا في محل منظفات 
والراجل صاحب المحل طلع عنده سلسله محلات وعايز اسعار جمله 

المهم اخدت معياد 
وقابلته 
وكانت زياره في بدايتها ناجحه جدا 
شاف البرايس ليست اللي معايا 
عجبته الاسعار جدا 
وطلب 20 كارتونه من الصنف ده 
و15 من ده 
وهات ده وهات ده 
المهم عمل اوردر في حدود 30 الف جنيه 
واحنا بنتكلم العصر اذن قالي تعالي نصلي 
قولتله اتفضل حضرتك انا مسيحي 

لقيت النور اللي علي وشه اطفي 
والابتسامه طارت 
وقال اسف مش بتعامل مع مسيحين

انا ابتسمت وقلتله 
اكتر منتج بتبيع منه ايه 
قالي اريال 
رديت عليه بانه مسيحي ويهودي
وسميتله اكتر من نص المنتجات اللي عنده في المحل 
بانها منتجات اجنبيه مسيحيه 
حتي سلك الالمونيا اللي عنده بتاع واحد مسيحي 
والسيلفونك بتاع الصابون

وبعد ما اقتنع قالي تصدق انا هاخد منك علشان كلامك عجبني 
قولتله وتصدق انا مش هبيعلك علشان دماغك مش عاجباني 
وسيبته ومشيت 


 الله يسلم قلبك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

bob قال:


> *بيبقوا خايفين لاحسن يكون فيه عمل ولا سحر
> مع انه المسلم لو رشم عليه الصليب حيروح مفعول السحر
> *



*هو رشم بس من جهله رشمه بالشمال 
فا مجابش مفعول اوي يعني 

ربنا يشفي 
منور يا حج 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يناير 2012)

الموقف ده محصلش معايا بس حصل مع مامتى 

دماغهم تعبانة وعلى رأى دونا اوفر هههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يناير 2012)

والنبي الراجل دا عسل
وخساره الشوبيس كومان فيه


يالا وفر الشاي كويس

وانا عاوزه اشرب شاي ناو

ابعتها هههههههههههه

صدقني الناس اللي مخها علي قدها دي
لازم تكبر منها قوي لانهم مش يستاهلوا اصلا


----------



## grges monir (29 يناير 2012)

> *وبعد ما اقتنع قالي تصدق انا هاخد منك علشان كلامك عجبني
> قولتله وتصدق انا مش هبيعلك علشان دماغك مش عاجباني
> وسيبته ومشيت *


دة هو نجاح المندوب  ان يكون عليك طلب وانت مكبر هههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> دة هو نجاح المندوب  ان يكون عليك طلب وانت مكبر هههه



* من الجهه دي نشكر ربنا 
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2012)

*عادي...فيه عائلات مسلمه بتفكر كدا و اخرين لا خالص مكبرين دماغهم و لما بيسافروا برا بياكلوا لحمه النصاري و البوذيين في الصين مش نصاري مصر بس هههههههههههه*

*التعميم وحش بس للاسف غصب عننا بنعمم عشان الغالبيه جاهله و متخلفه خاصه ارياف و قري و مناطق شعبيه بقي*

*سلام*​


----------



## MAJI (29 يناير 2012)

حصل شئ مشابه , من زمااان كنا صغار جاءت جارتنا الشيعية عندنا فقالت والدتي لاختى الكبيرة اعملي قهوة وفجأة صرخت الضيفة لاااا انا ما اشرب عند النصارى , وزادتها . لانهم نجسين !!! ماما تعصبت عليها وقالت لها , (ليش تجين عدنا لكن؟ تفضلي روحي لبيتك ولا تزورينا بعد) هذا بالمصلاوي والترجمة : لماذا تزورينا اذا؟  تفضلي اذهبي لبيتك ولا تزورينا ابدا.  وخرجت ولم تعد . هناك من المسلمين من لايملك ذرة ذوق بس الحق يقال اغلبهم يحبون اكلنا


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2012)

اتذكر لما كنا في العراق ووالدي كان يحضر للسفر، فكان يريد ان يعطي البائعة المتجولين جزء من خيراته (صحون وسجاد واثاث) لانه كان فائض وكان يريد ان يكسب خير به (بحسب فكره القديم وقبل الإيمان بالمسيح بسنين)

فنادى والدي على احدهم وادخله للبيت ليشرح له ما لديه من فوائض (لم يذكر له بعد انه بدون مقابل) وبينما كان والدي يتكلم قُدم للتاجر الفقير عصير برتقال. لم يكتفي بعدم شربه لكن طال لسانه ليجرح والدي وكل من في البيت بأنه لا يشرب عصير "غير نظيف"..
والدي سكت في لحظتها ووزعه خارج البيت بكل لباقة.. وقبل ان يقفل الباب ذكر له بسرعة ان كل ما شاهده من أغراض كان سيأخذها بدون مقابل.. أتذكر الندم الذي ظهر على وجه هذا الشخص..
لا أعرف إذا كان ندم فعلاً ام لا، لكن إن كان لاجل بعض النقود ندم بهذه الطريقة فما بالك بالأعظم..

الرب ينور عقولكم قبل ان تندموا الندم الأبدي..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *عادي...فيه عائلات مسلمه بتفكر كدا و اخرين لا خالص مكبرين دماغهم و لما بيسافروا برا بياكلوا لحمه النصاري و البوذيين في الصين مش نصاري مصر بس هههههههههههه*
> 
> *التعميم وحش بس للاسف غصب عننا بنعمم عشان الغالبيه جاهله و متخلفه خاصه ارياف و قري و مناطق شعبيه بقي*
> 
> *سلام*​



* مين قال تعميم 
انا عندي اصحاب كتير بياكلوا ويشربوا عندي عادي 
خاربين بيتي لدرجه اني بفكر مجيبهمش تاني ههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> حصل شئ مشابه , من زمااان كنا صغار جاءت جارتنا الشيعية عندنا فقالت والدتي لاختى الكبيرة اعملي قهوة وفجأة صرخت الضيفة لاااا انا ما اشرب عند النصارى , وزادتها . لانهم نجسين !!! ماما تعصبت عليها وقالت لها , (ليش تجين عدنا لكن؟ تفضلي روحي لبيتك ولا تزورينا بعد) هذا بالمصلاوي والترجمة : لماذا تزورينا اذا؟  تفضلي اذهبي لبيتك ولا تزورينا ابدا.  وخرجت ولم تعد . هناك من المسلمين من لايملك ذرة ذوق بس الحق يقال اغلبهم يحبون اكلنا



*نجسين !!!
والدتك صبوره جدا انها اكتفت بالطرد* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

My Rock قال:


> اتذكر لما كنا في العراق ووالدي كان يحضر للسفر، فكان يريد ان يعطي البائعة المتجولين جزء من خيراته (صحون وسجاد واثاث) لانه كان فائض وكان يريد ان يكسب خير به (بحسب فكره القديم وقبل الإيمان بالمسيح بسنين)



*قبل الايمان ؟
طيب فين وجه الاعتراض 
هل هو اختلاف بين سنه وشيعه واكرد " طوائف العراق يعني "

*


My Rock قال:


> فنادى والدي على احدهم وادخله للبيت ليشرح له ما لديه من فوائض (لم يذكر له  بعد انه بدون مقابل) وبينما كان والدي يتكلم قُدم للتاجر الفقير عصير  برتقال. لم يكتفي بعدم شربه لكن طال لسانه ليجرح والدي وكل من في البيت  بأنه لا يشرب عصير "غير نظيف"..
> والدي سكت في لحظتها ووزعه خارج البيت بكل لباقة.. وقبل ان يقفل الباب ذكر  له بسرعة ان كل ما شاهده من أغراض كان سيأخذها بدون مقابل.. أتذكر الندم  الذي ظهر على وجه هذا الشخص..
> لا أعرف إذا كان ندم فعلاً ام لا، لكن إن كان لاجل بعض النقود ندم بهذه الطريقة فما بالك بالأعظم..
> 
> الرب ينور عقولكم قبل ان تندموا الندم الأبدي..


*
 تحيه للوالد علي حسن التصرف 
عجبتني جدا الجمله اللي رد بيها *​


----------



## MAJI (29 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *نجسين !!!
> والدتك صبوره جدا انها اكتفت بالطرد* ​


لا انسى هذه الحادثة 
لهذه الجارة الصفيقة 
بس والدتي كانت تتكلم معها بصوت عالي وقالت لها الكنبة الي قاعدا عليها كمان نجسة قومي روحي لبيتك ولاتجينا مدام احنا نجسين , واحنا كمان مانتشرف بيكي .


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *قبل الايمان ؟
> طيب فين وجه الاعتراض
> هل هو اختلاف بين سنه وشيعه واكرد " طوائف العراق يعني "*​



الإختلاف إننا صابئيين والمسلمين لا يشربون او يأكلون من عند المسيحيين او الصابئة او اليزيد.. بل البعض منهم يرفض الأكل عن الشيعة والعكس ايضاً.. تخلف يمزق القلب!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

My Rock قال:


> الإختلاف إننا صابئيين والمسلمين لا يشربون او يأكلون من عند المسيحيين او الصابئة او اليزيد.. بل البعض منهم يرفض الأكل عن الشيعة والعكس ايضاً.. تخلف يمزق القلب!



* يعني ف حاله الفجع " الطمع يعني " 
يفضل الالحاد علشان ياكل عند كل الناس ؟

هو تخلف بس يموت من الضحك 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (29 يناير 2012)

غريب ...
أنا صاير معي العكس تماما  صاحباتي المسلمات بيجوا عندي عشان ياكلو من عنا عشان أكلنا طيب ههههههه 
 وأحداهن مرة قالتلي بدي أجي أزوركم عشان تشربوني نبيد بس وهي ومغمضة  ومن دون ما تعرف إنه رح ضيفها نبيد ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> غريب ...
> أنا صاير معي العكس تماما  صاحباتي المسلمات بيجوا عندي عشان ياكلو من عنا عشان أكلنا طيب ههههههه
> وأحداهن مرة قالتلي لي بدي أجي أزوركم عشان تشربوني نبيد بس وهي ومغمضة  ومن دون ما تعرف إنه رح ضيفها نبيد ههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههه
يعني هغمض عنيا علشان محدش يشوفني ؟
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 يناير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> حصل شئ مشابه , من زمااان كنا صغار جاءت جارتنا الشيعية عندنا فقالت والدتي لاختى الكبيرة اعملي قهوة وفجأة صرخت الضيفة لاااا انا ما اشرب عند النصارى , وزادتها . لانهم نجسين !!! ماما تعصبت عليها وقالت لها , (ليش تجين عدنا لكن؟ تفضلي روحي لبيتك ولا تزورينا بعد) هذا بالمصلاوي والترجمة : لماذا تزورينا اذا؟  تفضلي اذهبي لبيتك ولا تزورينا ابدا.  وخرجت ولم تعد . هناك من المسلمين من لايملك ذرة ذوق بس الحق يقال اغلبهم يحبون اكلنا



*و هذا كلة لكنهم يعرفون جيدا اننا المسيحيين أنظف منهم !*


----------



## Rosetta (29 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> يعني هغمض عنيا علشان محدش يشوفني ؟
> *​


لا قصدها عشان لا تاخد ذنب إنها شربته بقصد :hlp:
يعني أضيفها النبيد وهي مش عارفة إنه نبيد على أساس شاي يعني ههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> لا قصدها عشان لا تاخد ذنب إنها شربته بقصد :hlp:
> يعني أضيفها النبيد وهي مش عارفة إنه نبيد على أساس شاي يعني ههههههههههههه




*هل العقليه دي زميلتك في هندسه " احدي كليات القمه "
ولا كلامها علي سبيل المزح ؟
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 يناير 2012)

*


Rosetta قال:




لا قصدها عشان لا تاخد ذنب إنها شربته بقصد :hlp:
يعني أضيفها النبيد وهي مش عارفة إنه نبيد على أساس شاي يعني ههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


و هي صاحبتك دي متفرقش بين الشاي و النبيذ يعني !!!!!*


----------



## Rosetta (29 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هل العقليه دي زميلتك في هندسه " احدي كليات القمه "
> ولا كلامها علي سبيل المزح ؟
> *​


أه زميلتي في الهندسة ههههههههههه
وكلامها كان بجد مش مزح :t31:



Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> و هي صاحبتك دي متفرقش بين الشاي و النبيذ يعني !!!!!*


وهو المطلوب بالنسبة ليها ههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أه زميلتي في الهندسة ههههههههههه
> وكلامها كان بجد مش مزح :t31:



*هي صاحبتك اوي ؟
لان في كلمه عايز اقولها 
ونفسي اقولها اوي 
*​


----------



## red333 (30 يناير 2012)

فكرتنى  بموضوع عملته  عن المواقف المحرجة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين    #*1* 
لازم نتعامل مع المواقف دى ببساطة  ومنخدهاش بحساسية
لاننا مختلفين فاختلاف العقيدة هو واقع يجب ان نتعامل معه ببساطة
اما موضوع الشاى فانا هكلمك بصراحة ولو فى حاجة غلط فى كلامى ياريت توضحها لى
فى مسلمين عندهم اعتقاد معرفش صح ولا غلط
ان المسيحيين بيخدو   زيت من الكنيسة  اسمه  زيت البركة  او زيت الميرون  فعلا مش عارف
الزيت ده مقدس فى عقيدتهم  وبيتباركوا بيه  وبيحطوه فى اكلهم والشاى والملابس وهكذا
وده شىء عادى فى اى عقيده ان يتبارك الانسان باشياء مقدسة فى امور حياته
وبالتالى  يكون المسلم  ليست لديه رغبة فى تناول شىء يخالف عقيدته


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

يعني مش هتاخد بالك ان الشاي في علي وشه زيت


----------



## red333 (30 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> يعني مش هتاخد بالك ان الشاي في علي وشه زيت


 

مهو المسلم ميعرفش شكل الزيت ايه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

red333 قال:


> مهو المسلم ميعرفش شكل الزيت ايه



تميز الزيت مش محتاج مسلم
محتاج عقل بس
شاي عليه زيت
يبقي شاي كارف 
واي حد هيرفض يشربه


----------



## red333 (30 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> تميز الزيت مش محتاج مسلم
> محتاج عقل بس
> شاي عليه زيت
> يبقي شاي كارف
> واي حد هيرفض يشربه


 
يعنى هو الزيت ده شبه الزيت العادى فى شكله


----------



## bob (30 يناير 2012)

red333 قال:


> مهو المسلم ميعرفش شكل الزيت ايه


*اتقفشنا يا جدعان هو ده بقي السر انه زيت خفي و بيبقي فيه سحر اول ما بيشرب حاجه بيبقي مسيحي 
العقول في راحة و اتذكر قول هاني رمزي في محامي خلع " هل يختلط الزيت بالماء !!! " *


----------



## red333 (30 يناير 2012)

bob قال:


> *اتقفشنا يا جدعان هو ده بقي السر انه زيت خفي و بيبقي فيه سحر اول ما بيشرب حاجه بيبقي مسيحي *
> *العقول في راحة و اتذكر قول هاني رمزي في محامي خلع " هل يختلط الزيت بالماء !!! " *


 
يا جماعة انا بسال للتوضيح


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2012)

*ههههههههه*
*يا اخ عياد .... الموضوع ده عابر يا ولدي *
*بس الملفت للنظر انه تجرأ وقالها .... بس احنا عرفنها من زمان *
*بس ع الاقل دول مصرين في بعض *
*تعالي اتفرج علي البكستانيين ... والا البنجلدش ... وياللهوي ع الهنود ... والا العربي ال عامل فيها مسلم*
*هلاال ده .... ده هلاال .... والا هرام *
*ولو سألوتوا يعني ايه حلال وحرام ميعرف ... بس هو كدة وخلاص*
*تعرف ... الشاي , السكر , اللبن , الجبنة , الزتون , الشيبسي , ده حتي النسكافيه  اي نوع اكل او شرب ....*
*وكان الخنزير ده عامل زي البقرة الحلوب ... داخل في اي حاجة*
*والمصيبة كمان ... ويارتك تصدق *
*علي علبة ال سالكة الأسنان مطبوع عليها كلمة حلال هي وعلب المناديل *
*تصدق ده يا راجل *

*وعلي فكرة الكوشة اليهودي ... رشقة جنب ايكون حلال علي كل المنتجات *

*وهنا نري ان الكوشة والحلال إيد واحدة *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2012)

*هههههههههه لا بجد
يعنى هو ده سر شويبس هههههه
زيت ايه بس يا اخ ريد اللى بتتكلم عليه
اتمنى تكون بتهذر معانا*


----------



## bob (30 يناير 2012)

red333 قال:


> يا جماعة انا بسال للتوضيح


*طيب انا حوضوح لحضرتك اي زيت بيستخدم في الكنيسة بيبقي زيت زيتون و طبعا اكيد حضرتك بتعرف ان فرق الكثافات بيخلي الزيت بيبقي علي سطح المياه او الشاي *


----------



## red333 (30 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههه لا بجد*
> *يعنى هو ده سر شويبس هههههه*
> *زيت ايه بس يا اخ ريد اللى بتتكلم عليه*
> *اتمنى تكون بتهذر معانا*


 
انا بستفهم يا دونا
ولو فى حاجة غلط صححوها لى يا جماعة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

red333 قال:


> يعنى هو الزيت ده شبه الزيت العادى فى شكله



لا طبعا 
احنا عندنا 7 انواع زيت 3 منهم بيتحطوا
علي الاكل حسب نوع الطبخه 
نوع في الصيام ونوع في الفطار والاخير
للتيك اوي في الشارع
واتنين للمشروبات ودول عدمين اللون والطعم والريحه
واحد للمشروبات الساخنه
والتاني للبارده

واخر نوعين للملابس
واحد رجالي والتاني حريمي

واي مسلم بياخد الزيت ده بيتحول مسيحي وش
لان مقري عليهم  تعوزيات سحريه من بتاعتنا قويه جدا


بزمتك في حد عاقل يصدق كلمه من كلامي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

يا خبر 
هو الموبيل بياخد وقت كده 
علي ما كتبت رد 
لقيت مصر كلها سبقتني


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2012)

red333 قال:


> انا بستفهم يا دونا
> ولو فى حاجة غلط صححوها لى يا جماعة



*يعنى الاعتقاد ده فعلا موجود عند المسلمين اللى بيرفضوا مشاريب النصارى 
تصدق صدمتنى :wub:*


----------



## red333 (30 يناير 2012)

يعنى اعتبر الاعتقاد ده خطا


----------



## red333 (30 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعنى الاعتقاد ده فعلا موجود عند المسلمين اللى بيرفضوا مشاريب النصارى *
> *تصدق صدمتنى :wub:*


 
فعلا واقع 
بس مش كل المسلمين


----------



## bob (30 يناير 2012)

red333 قال:


> يعنى اعتبر الاعتقاد ده خطا


*حبيبي مع الاحترام لشخص حضرتك 
المسيحيين حيشربوكوا حاجه فيها اي حاجه مش تمام ليه !!!! هل لو حضرتك او الف مسلم بقي مسيحي هل هذا هيفرق معايا او مع الكنيسة !! اكيد حفرح ان عينك فتحت للطريق الصحيح بس في الاول و في الاخر دي حياتك و انت اللي بتدور علي خلاص نفسك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2012)

red333 قال:


> يعنى اعتبر الاعتقاد ده خطا



*ما هو يا أما خطأ جدااا يا أما انا كنت فاهمه انى مسيحيه وبيتنا مسيحى طول الوقت ده بالغلط 
لا طبعاااااا الكلام ده مالهوش اى اساس من الصحه يا ريد وبصراحه اشك انه يكون ده السبب الحقيقى لرفض مشاريب النصارى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يناير 2012)

*فتوى** "**الشيخ الشريب** " **فى كتابه** "**الجوهرة**" **فى العلوم المسكرة*


*باب / حكم شرب الشاى عند النصارى - فصل / **خمسينة** الشاى*​

*عن أبى "العروسة" أنه قال كنا حاضرين فى دار "ليبتون" فحضر بعض غلمانه ب"البراد الأزرق" فسأل بعضهم ابا "السعادة" عن حكم شرب الشاى عند النصارى من أهل الكييفة فقال: سمعت صاحب السوبر ماركت يقول :*
*لا يزال جبار يوصنى بالجار حتى ظننت أنه سيشرب الشاى عنده – فلما قلت له : انه نُصرانى قال :*
*عليك بسكر التموين فأنه أقرب للتحلية*
*– رواه البقال فى بطاقة التموين – *
*حكم الحديث : مصروف على البطاقة*

*وعليه نقول : أن شرب الشاى عند النصارى له ثلاثة وجوه وثلاثة ضروب :*
*الوجه الأول : أن يكون بفتلة *
*الوجه الثانى : ألا يقل حجم العبوة عن 50 باكت*
*الوجه الثالث : ألا يقدم الا فى براد لونه أزرق جذع بالأبيض وفى هذا حكمة لا يعلمها الا شاربها *

*أما الضروب الثلاثة فهى :*
*الأول : أن يُقدم ساخناً *
*الثانى : ألا يكون قد سبق غليه*
*الثالث : أن تقدم الى جواره سكرية وملعقة نظيفة*

*وعلى هذا نكون قد أجبنا على السؤال الأول للسائل بعون الله وتوفيقه *
*أما عن السؤال الثانى الذى يقول بحكم شربه "كشرى" فنقول أن "صاحب السوبر ماركت" سكت عن هذا وعليه يجوز شربه كشرى* 
*هذا والله أعلم *


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يناير 2012)

*هاهاها عبود 
*


----------



## bob (30 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فتوى** "**الشيخ الشريب** " **فى كتابه** "**الجوهرة**" **فى العلوم المسكرة*
> 
> 
> *باب / حكم شرب الشاى عند النصارى - فصل / **خمسينة** الشاى*​
> ...


*الله عليك يا شيخنا تقبل الله منك و غفر ذنبك و جعل مثواك الجنة* *مع بيحص* *و اخواته الاولياء الصالحين*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يناير 2012)

bob قال:


> *الله عليك يا شيخنا تقبل الله منك و غفر ذنبك و جعل مثواك الجنة* *مع بيحص* *و اخواته الاولياء الصالحين*


*ولكن يا اخى الفاضل جنات المسليمن ليس بها شاى*
*ويُقال ان الكافية أولية وكذا "الأمريكان كوفى" متوفرة بجهنم على أعتبار أنها مثوى الأمريكان ان شاء الله ..*
*هذا والله أعلم ..*


----------



## Rosetta (30 يناير 2012)

> ان المسيحيين بيخدو   زيت من الكنيسة  اسمه  زيت البركة  او  زيت الميرون  فعلا مش عارف
> الزيت ده مقدس فى عقيدتهم  وبيتباركوا بيه  وبيحطوه فى  اكلهم والشاى والملابس وهكذا


هو طلع في إستخدامات تانية لزيت الميرون وأنا ما بعرف :w00t:
طيب كنتوا تخبرووووا يا جماعة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هو طلع في إستخدامات تانية لزيت الميرون وأنا ما بعرف :w00t:
> طيب كنتوا تخبرووووا يا جماعة



بالنسبه لصاحبتك كنت عايز اقول
ان الغباء متعه
قوليلها اللي يخاف ميعملش
واللي يعمل ميخافش


----------



## تيمو (30 يناير 2012)

على فكرة عم كوبتك ... هذا مؤشر خطير على تحوّل إجتماعي في مصر ، لو ما حاربتوا هاي الظاهرة بجد ، ستكون كارثة حقيقية في حق القبطي قبل المصري...

اليوم شاي ، بكرة بالشغل : ما تشتروا من دكانة فلان لأنها لقبطي ، ما تشتروا المنتجات من الشركة الفلانية لأنها لأقباط ، الصيدلية ، المدرسة الفلانية تابعة للكنيسة أو أصحابها مسيحيين .... إلخ ودعوات مقاطعة شركات ساويرس التي تمس بالإقتصاد المصري قبل ثروته الشخصية ...

لذلك أرى أن كاسة شاي قد تكون مجرد بداية لأمور أخطر ستحدث مستقبلاً ، وكما في السودان كذلك في مصر ..

في الأردن ، ما عنّا هذه الظاهرة ، وأتمنى أن لا تصبح هذه الظاهرة عدوى تستشري في كل المجتمعات العربية ، لأنو هذه الظواهر السلبية سرعان ما تنتشر بسرعة ...

قبل فترة ، انتشرت فتوة عدم المعايدة على المسيحيين ، وتصدّى لها المسلمون قبل المسيحيون ...  ومش غلط الأقباط يوضحوا سوء الفهم يالي أشار إليه الزميل ريد ، فلو كانت هذه الفكرة منتشرة ، ولا عجب أن تكون منتشرة فمن أوجد علاقة بين كلمة باي والبابا ، قادر على إيجاد علاقة بين الشاي وزيت الميرون ...

سعيدة ، ياااه على أيام سعيدة يا بابي


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*


red333 قال:



فكرتنى  بموضوع عملته  عن المواقف المحرجة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين    #1 
لازم نتعامل مع المواقف دى ببساطة  ومنخدهاش بحساسية
لاننا مختلفين فاختلاف العقيدة هو واقع يجب ان نتعامل معه ببساطة
اما موضوع الشاى فانا هكلمك بصراحة ولو فى حاجة غلط فى كلامى ياريت توضحها لى
فى مسلمين عندهم اعتقاد معرفش صح ولا غلط
ان المسيحيين بيخدو   زيت من الكنيسة  اسمه  زيت البركة  او زيت الميرون  فعلا مش عارف
الزيت ده مقدس فى عقيدتهم  وبيتباركوا بيه  وبيحطوه فى اكلهم والشاى والملابس وهكذا
وده شىء عادى فى اى عقيده ان يتبارك الانسان باشياء مقدسة فى امور حياته
وبالتالى  يكون المسلم  ليست لديه رغبة فى تناول شىء يخالف عقيدته

أنقر للتوسيع...


و كيف يمتزج الشاي مع الزيت ؟؟!
*


----------



## soul & life (30 يناير 2012)

انا بصراحه محصليش الموقف بذاته لكن مره فى نقاش بينى وبين جاره ليا مسلمه قالت كده بس مش بشكل مباشر بس بصراحه مقدرتش امسك نفسى وفضلت اكلمها واقولها دا جهل وتخلف والتشدد والتخلف والحقد والكراهيه اللى نشروها الشيوخ بتوع القنوات الفضائيه اياها هما السبب واشمعنا احنا بنشترى وناكل ونشرب من محلات مسلمين دى ناس مخها تعبانه وزعلت او يعنى اخر الحوار واضح انها اخدت جانب وبصراحه دا كان احسن لانى مبحبش الرياء وهما كلم كده يتعاملوا معاك ظاهريا كويس جدا انما اللى فى القلب فى القلب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

bob قال:


> *اتقفشنا يا جدعان هو ده بقي السر انه زيت خفي و بيبقي فيه سحر اول ما بيشرب حاجه بيبقي مسيحي
> العقول في راحة و اتذكر قول هاني رمزي في محامي خلع " هل يختلط الزيت بالماء !!! " *



*علمياً يا هندزه 
يختلط الماء بالزيت 
اذا اضيف ليه قطعه من الصابون 
ويفضل صابون ديتول 
او صابون بالموليف 
اشمعني النوعين دول 
سؤال وجيه هجاوبك عليه 
لان الاتنين دول بالذات احدي منتجات شركتي leasantr
واعتبورني بعمل اعلان 


بس بجد لو ضيفت حتته صابون هيختلط الماء والزيت ويبقوا نسيج واحد مع تغير في اللون 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *يا اخ عياد .... الموضوع ده عابر يا ولدي *
> *بس الملفت للنظر انه تجرأ وقالها .... بس احنا عرفنها من زمان *
> *بس ع الاقل دول مصرين في بعض *
> ...



* لا يا راجل 
طيب بالنسبه للعلبه المالبورو الاحمر 
موقعها ايه من اعراب 
هلاال  وهرام ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههه لا بجد
> يعنى هو ده سر شويبس هههههه
> زيت ايه بس يا اخ ريد اللى بتتكلم عليه
> اتمنى تكون بتهذر معانا*



*لالالالالالالالا
المصيبه انه بيتكلم جد 
*​


----------



## bob (30 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *علمياً يا هندزه
> يختلط الماء بالزيت
> اذا اضيف ليه قطعه من الصابون
> ويفضل صابون ديتول
> ...


*هههههههههه انا عارف انه ممكن يختلطوا في ظروف معينة و بمواد معينة اوك انا موافق بس كل ده علشان تعمل كوباية شاي لمسلم حتحط فيه صابون و جاز و مياه نار و هو حيشرب كل ده عادي !!!!! :cry2::cry2:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

bob قال:


> *طيب انا حوضوح لحضرتك اي زيت بيستخدم في الكنيسة بيبقي زيت زيتون و طبعا اكيد حضرتك بتعرف ان فرق الكثافات بيخلي الزيت بيبقي علي سطح المياه او الشاي *



*دايما كده بتفسر الموضوع بالمعني الحرفي 
انت نسيت التعاويذ السحريه اللي بنقراها علي الزيت 
بتخلي اللي فوق تحت واللي تحت فوق ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ما هو يا أما خطأ جدااا يا أما انا كنت فاهمه انى مسيحيه وبيتنا مسيحى طول الوقت ده بالغلط
> لا طبعاااااا الكلام ده مالهوش اى اساس من الصحه يا ريد وبصراحه اشك انه يكون ده السبب الحقيقى لرفض مشاريب النصارى *



* اكبر صدمه ممكن اتخيلها 
ان المشرفه العامه تكون فاهمه المسيحيه غلط 

طيب بصي علشان تتاكدي 
ارشمي الصليب بايدك الشمال كالعاده 
وبصي ناحيه الغرب 
وصلي صلاه الاستخاره 
لو عملتي كده تبقي مسيحيه اصلي :a63:
*​


----------



## Basilius (30 يناير 2012)

عادي 
شيء معتاد بالنسبالي 
ده حتى السلام كتير منهم مش بيرضى يحط ايده في ايدي 
بس احسنلي برضه علشان ايدي تبقى نظيفه ... مش كده برضه ؟

بس قولي يا عياد 
بالموليف منتج من منتجات شركتك .. هو انت شغال في شركه كولجيت ؟
وديتول كمان ... ريكيت بنكايزر 
واااااااااااااالعه ههههههههههه
علفوكره ... علميا الزيت لا يذوب في الماء ... يتحلل بالماء ممكن تحت ضغط و حراره


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فتوى** "**الشيخ الشريب** " **فى كتابه** "**الجوهرة**" **فى العلوم المسكرة*
> 
> 
> *باب / حكم شرب الشاى عند النصارى - فصل / **خمسينة** الشاى*​
> ...



* وما حكم الشرع يا مولانا للي بيضرب والعياز بالله 
مشروبات الفرنجه المسماه " ايس تي "
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

Basilius قال:


> عادي
> شيء معتاد بالنسبالي
> ده حتى السلام كتير منهم مش بيرضى يحط ايده في ايدي
> بس احسنلي برضه علشان ايدي تبقى نظيفه ... مش كده برضه ؟
> ...



* من الواضح والله اعلم اني لقيت زميل 
انا بشتغل في شركه توزيع 
واخدين توزيع كولجيت بالموليف 
وريكت 
ومصر للمنظفات " كيروكس " 
والمتحده " انجرام "
وايزالو 
وورقيات استايل 
وماكس تاتتش  " وايبس "

اما الغذائي عندنا ميلكانا وامريكانا 
وتونه دولفين  
وكام حاجه تاني مش فاكره 

والزيت فعلا بيتفتت في الماء لو اتضاف اليه صابون 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> على فكرة عم كوبتك ... هذا مؤشر خطير على تحوّل إجتماعي في مصر ، لو ما حاربتوا هاي الظاهرة بجد ، ستكون كارثة حقيقية في حق القبطي قبل المصري...
> 
> اليوم شاي ، بكرة بالشغل : ما تشتروا من دكانة فلان لأنها لقبطي ، ما تشتروا المنتجات من الشركة الفلانية لأنها لأقباط ، الصيدلية ، المدرسة الفلانية تابعة للكنيسة أو أصحابها مسيحيين .... إلخ ودعوات مقاطعة شركات ساويرس التي تمس بالإقتصاد المصري قبل ثروته الشخصية ...
> 
> ...



* لا انت فهمت غلط 
كل اللي حضرتك ذكرته موجود فعلا 
موضوع الشاي ده هو اللي جديد 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> و كيف يمتزج الشاي مع الزيت ؟؟!
> *



* عليك بالصابون 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> انا بصراحه محصليش الموقف بذاته لكن مره فى نقاش بينى وبين جاره ليا مسلمه قالت كده بس مش بشكل مباشر بس بصراحه مقدرتش امسك نفسى وفضلت اكلمها واقولها دا جهل وتخلف والتشدد والتخلف والحقد والكراهيه اللى نشروها الشيوخ بتوع القنوات الفضائيه اياها هما السبب واشمعنا احنا بنشترى وناكل ونشرب من محلات مسلمين دى ناس مخها تعبانه وزعلت او يعنى اخر الحوار واضح انها اخدت جانب وبصراحه دا كان احسن لانى مبحبش الرياء وهما كلم كده يتعاملوا معاك ظاهريا كويس جدا انما اللى فى القلب فى القلب



*للاسف ده حال ناس كتير
ميرسي نيفيان للمشاركه 
منوره الموضوع 
*​


----------



## Basilius (30 يناير 2012)

تانت



> *من الواضح والله اعلم اني لقيت زميل
> انا بشتغل في شركه توزيع
> واخدين توزيع كولجيت بالموليف
> وريكت *


ههههه 
 لا انا مش بوزع يا زميل انا بقى اللي بصنع الصابون ده كله  
مش شغالين كمان مع   P&G ؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2012)

*انا بقى مش بيغيظنى بجد الا الرد ع صباح او مساء الخير بسلاموو عليكوااا
فهل هما رجس من عمل الشيطااااان ؟؟ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

Basilius قال:


> تانت
> 
> ههههه
> لا انا مش بوزع يا زميل انا بقى اللي بصنع الصابون ده كله
> مش شغالين كمان مع   P&G ؟؟



*بتصنع ايه بقي ؟

P&G
في الجيزه مع ابو دواود 
والقاهره مع الامراء*

* مش شغالين معاهم*
*اصلهم كفره والعياز بالله 

 علي فكره لحد السنه اللي فاتت كانت معانا جونسون واكس 
توزيع الجيزه والفيوم وبني سويف
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا بقى مش بيغيظنى بجد الا الرد ع صباح او مساء الخير بسلاموو عليكوااا
> فهل هما رجس من عمل الشيطااااان ؟؟ *


*صباح الخير *

*صباح : دي مطربه كافره *
*والخير : رجس من عمل الشيطان *

*لازم طبعا يكون الرد وعليكم السلام مع تكشيره تحسسك انك شتمتيه*​


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لا يا راجل *
> *طيب بالنسبه للعلبه المالبورو الاحمر *
> *موقعها ايه من اعراب *
> *هلاال وهرام ؟*​



*لا بقت أبيض دلوقتي .... أنت عارف السن بقي وحكمه :hlp:*
*بس بصراحة أنا أتوقع أنها تبقي هراااااااااااااام*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *لا بقت أبيض دلوقتي .... أنت عارف السن بقي وحكمه :hlp:*
> *بس بصراحة أنا أتوقع أنها تبقي هراااااااااااااام*​



*( خوفو : خفرع : منقرع : هرام سقاره المدرج )
 اختر الاجابه الصحيحه من بين الاقواس 
*​


----------



## soul & life (30 يناير 2012)

ميرسى ليك دا نوركم انا لسه جديده خالص فى المنتدى قليل لما بشارك بس الموضوع حصل معايا قريب اوى  وكان موقف صعب  عموما هى قاعده عندهم طالما ليك مصلحه عند نصرانى يبقا حبيبك خلصت المصلحه  دا كافر لان احنا فى كتابهم  بيقال عننا  احيانا اهل كتاب واحيانا مشركين واحيانا اخرى بنكون كفره فيعنى احنا متعودين على التقلبات دى  ربنا موجود وبيعين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يناير 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> لان احنا فى كتابهم بيقال عننا احيانا *اهل كتاب* واحيانا *مشركين* واحيانا اخرى بنكون *كفره* فيعنى احنا متعودين على التقلبات دى ربنا موجود وبيعين


*وأحيانا أهل الذمة ...حسب توقيت الأنتخابات فى البلد ..*
*وعلى المقيمين خارجها مراعاة فروق اللجان ...*
*نورتى المنتدى كلاته ..*


----------



## soul & life (31 يناير 2012)

ههههه صح معاك حق ميرسى لزوءك


----------



## miraam (31 يناير 2012)

*يا نهار طين معقول بيفكروا كدا !!!!!!!!!!!حتى الشاى!!!!! انا الى اعرفة انهم مش بياكلوا لحمة بيخافوا تكون خنزير لانهم بيعتقدوا ان احنا عندنا الخنزير دا فرض او سنه leasantrيالهوى على الامخاخ دا لو كل العالم اتعامل معاهم بالمثل و اعتبارهم نجسين زى ما هما بيتعاملوا مع الاخر كانوا حيعيشوا ازاى لو كل البلاد قطعت عنهم التكنولوجيا و المعونات و غيره و ليه بيقبلوا هذه الاشياء من بلاد نجسة :11azy:*

*عموما انا كنت قريت كلام و عجبنى مش عارفة حد شافه قبل كدا لا لا *

** كيف تعرف انك مسلم *

*أنت تعرف أنك مسلم عندما تطالب العالم احترام معتقداتك وأنت تسبّهم وتشتمهم ليلاً ونهارًا، وتصفهم بالضالين والمغضوب عليهم وإخوة القردة والخنازير.*​ 
*أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تؤمن بدينية الدولة بالرغم من وجود ملايين غير المسلمين، وتجبر من لا يؤمنون بها بالخضوع لها ولكنك ترفض الخضوع لأي حكم ديني غير إسلامي آخر بحجة أن لا ولاية للكفار على المسلمين ولا يجوز الاحتكام لحكم الطواغيت.*​ 

*أنت تعرف أنك مسلم عندما تعتقد أن لك الحق في الدعوة لمعتقداتك ولا تستحي ولا تخجل من محاربة واضطهاد من يدعون لأديانهم.*​ 

*أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تُسخّر كل الوسائل الإعلامية وتستغلها للدعوة لدينك ولكنك تستنكرها على غيرك أن يمارس نفس الحق وتعتبرها غزو فكريّ صليبي يستهدف المسلمين.*​ 

*أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تدعو لبناء جوامع في أوروبا وترفض بناء كنائس ومعابد للبوذيين والهندوس في بلادك.*​ 
*أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تطالب بحقك في الدعوة للإسلام وبناء مراكز إسلامية بالغرب واعتبار ذلك حرية شخصية ولكن تغضب وترتعد فرائصك حين ترى كتباً تبشّر لأديان أخرى ولا تجد مشكلة في مضايقتهم والتحريض ضدهم.*​ 

*أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تحتكر اسم الله وتعتبره خاصاً بالمسلمين وتحرق دور العبادة الخاصة بغير المسلمين بسببها، *

*أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعيش بالغرب ويعاملوك كمواطن مثل أي مواطن وتُصرف لك رواتب شهرية من الضمان وتنعم من خيراته وتصفه بالغرب الكافر والمنحل والعدو والصليبي العلماني وتتمنى تدميره.*​ 


*أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعتقد بشكل مطلق أن الغرب يكره المسلمين والإسلام بينما الإسلام يعلمك كراهية المسيحي واليهودي وكراهية معتقداته وكل ما يتعلق بهم من خلال الولاء والبراء!*​ 
*أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تنكر أفضال العالم الغربي ومنفعته للبشر وتسميها الحضارة الغربية العفنة، رغم أن حياتك كلها منذ أن تستيقظ من نومك وحتى تنام قائمة على مخترعات الغرب واكتشافاتهم الطبية والعلمية كالسيارة والموبايل والساعة والمايك وحتى ملابسك الداخليّة. وحين تصاب بالصداع لن تغسل وجهك بماء زمزم المقروء به بل ستأخذ أدوية من اختراع الكفار.*​ 

*أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تصف دور العبادة لغير المسلمين على أنها بيوت الكفر وأوكار الشرك ولكنك تعتبر وصف الجوامع بنفس الأوصاف اعتداء على بيوت الله وحقد الكفارعلى المعتقدات الإسلامية ويجب محاسبتهم بتهمة التحريض على كراهية المسلمين!*​ 

*أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعطي لنفسك الحق بالزواج من غير المسلمة وتعتبر هذا من تسامح الإسلام الذي عمّق الروابط الدينية بأهل الكتاب ولكن تقلب الدنيا وتحرق الكنائس في مصر وباكستان بسبب علاقة عاطفية جمعت مسلمة بمسيحي!*​ 

*أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تستنكر لماذا يقول غير المسلمين أنهم أبناء الله ولا تخجل من وصف الأمة الإسلامية بأنها خير أمة أخرجت للناس.*​ 

*أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تطالب أهل الكتاب بإثبات صحة كتبهم بتقديم النسخ الأصلية للإنجيل والتوراة وتعتبر فقدان النسخ دليل على تحريفه، بينما لا تتوفر لديك نسخة أصلية من القرآن الذي جمعه عثمان!*​ 

*أنتّ مسلم حين تطلب من غير المسلم أن يسأل ربه لماذا شرع لهم تعاليم تعتقدها أنت كمسلم خرافه وغير صالحة وكفر مثل: كيف أن الله أرسل ابنه ليُصلب في حين أنك كمسلم ممنوع عليك أن تسأل عما يأمر به الله امتثالاً لقوله: [لَا يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ] {الأنبياء 23}.!*


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *( خوفو : خفرع : منقرع : هرام سقاره المدرج )*
> *اختر الاجابه الصحيحه من بين الاقواس *​


 
*شكلك جي تهزر :hlp:*


*صحيح سؤال يا برنس*
*هو الشاي ده كان بنعناع والا بلان ....؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يناير 2012)

*تسع صفحات علشان عزمت الراجل على شاى ؟؟؟*
*أومال لو كانت قهوة كانوا كام صفحة ؟؟؟*
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## نصر 29 (1 فبراير 2012)

انتوا مكبرين الموضوع ليه 

احنا فى مجتمع المعرفه فيه من اتجاه واحد .. يعنى المسيحى عارف كتير عن المسلمين اما المسلم فميعرفش حاجه عن المسيحى .. يمكن ده لاسباب كتير اجتماعيه وثقافيه 

فكل هذا عزوف طبيعى من اغلبيه المسلمين مش لشىء اكتر من انه حياة المسيحى وطقوسه وما الى ذلك بالنسبه للمسلم غامضه ومجهوله بنسبه كبيره 


انا شخصيا مريت بالحاجات دى يعنى انا فاكر واحنا فى ثانوى كنت باخد درس عند مدرس مسيحى فى بيته انافاكر انى كنت ساعات ببقى ميت من العطش والميه محطوطه قدامى وكنت بقلق اشرب مش لسبب واضح انما هو كان حاجز نفسى مش اكتر  اعتقد ان دوافعه هى رواج خرافات كتير عن حياة المسيحيين لغياب المعرفه

بالرغم من كده لو رجعنا للدين الاسلامى ونصوصه هنلاقى ربنا بيقولنا فى القرأن

( وطعام الذين اوتوا الكتاب حل لكم )

فالموضوع ملهوش علاقه بالدين اكتر ما ليه علاقه بالموروثات المجتمعيه


----------



## red333 (1 فبراير 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> انتوا مكبرين الموضوع ليه
> 
> احنا فى مجتمع المعرفه فيه من اتجاه واحد .. يعنى المسيحى عارف كتير عن المسلمين اما المسلم فميعرفش حاجه عن المسيحى .. يمكن ده لاسباب كتير اجتماعيه وثقافيه
> 
> ...


 

شرحت الكلام ده
فشعرت انى من كوكب اخر !


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> شرحت الكلام ده
> فشعرت انى من كوكب اخر !



*ليييييييه يا ريد؟؟
ف حاجه ف كلام نصر صدمتك؟؟*


----------



## red333 (1 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ليييييييه يا ريد؟؟*
> *ف حاجه ف كلام نصر صدمتك؟؟*


 

لا
نصر كلامه صحيح
بس لما انا  اكلمت على موضوع الزيت كنتم مستغربيين 
وهو كلام نصر بياكد كلامى


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

*كنا مستغربين لانه مفيش مسيحى فكر يعمل حاجه زى دى 
ومستغربين اكتر  لانه ف واقعنا مفيش مسلم صارحنا بالسبب اللى انت قلته 
مش عارفه بقى ده كان احراج ولا بسبب غرابة المعتقد وعدم معقوليته 
بس كنت عاوزه اقول لنصر ان الموروثات دى اعتقد انها مش موروثات قديمه اوووى
يعنى اللى انا اعرفه ان ايام جدى وجدتى كانت ابواب البيوت كلها مفتحه ع بعضها
وكان بابا بيحكيلى عن جيرانهم المسلمين اللى كانوا بيبعتوا ابنهم  ياكل وسطيهم لانه كان طفل وحيد ومش بيرضى ياكل لوحده
الناس زمان مكانش عندهم الموروثات دى
لانها من الاخر مش موروثات دى واردات هلت ع مجتمعنا سيطرت وكبرت واتطورت
وبنظره عميقه ومقارنه بين اللى كان واصبح هتعرفوا ايه اللى حصلنا*


----------



## red333 (1 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كنا مستغربين لانه مفيش مسيحى فكر يعمل حاجه زى دى *
> *ومستغربين اكتر لانه ف واقعنا مفيش مسلم صارحنا بالسبب اللى انت قلته *
> *مش عارفه بقى ده كان احراج ولا بسبب غرابة المعتقد وعدم معقوليته *
> *احراج طبعا  لانه مش معقول يسال  هو الشاى ده عليه زيت ولا لا*
> ...


 
مش كل المسلمين عندهم الفكرة دى
انما ممكن تكون موجودة فى اماكن معينة واوساط ثقافية معينة
يبقى ان لا ناخذ الموضوع بمحمل سىء ونحاول ان نوضح الامور
او ندخل على الشويبس على طول ومحبكش التوفير مع المسلم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بس كنت عاوزه اقول لنصر ان الموروثات دى اعتقد انها مش موروثات قديمه اوووى*
> *يعنى اللى انا اعرفه ان ايام جدى وجدتى كانت ابواب البيوت كلها مفتحه ع بعضها*


 *أنا همشيها أنهم كانوا جدك وجدتك ...:t13:*
*ولو رجعنا وسألناهم ::new2:*
*هل كان فيه حراسات على أبواب الكنائس ؟*
*هل كانت تقف سيارات الأمن المركزى على أبواب المساجد عند صلاة الجمعة ؟*
*أحنا تغيرنا لية ؟؟؟ -*
*



وكان بابا بيحكيلى عن جيرانهم المسلمين اللى كانوا بيبعتوا ابنهم ياكل وسطيهم لانه كان طفل وحيد ومش بيرضى ياكل لوحده

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ده حقيقى وكان بيحصل فى بيووووت كتيييرررر ..*
*



الناس زمان مكانش عندهم الموروثات دى
لانها من الاخر مش موروثات دى واردات هلت ع مجتمعنا سيطرت وكبرت واتطورت
وبنظره عميقه ومقارنه بين اللى كان واصبح هتعرفوا ايه اللى حصلنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

أنه زمن السعودة يا أستاذة ...
زمن بن لادن والظواهرى وتكفير الناس والجهاد فى المسلمين قبل أن يكون فى غيرهم 
كنا روادا فأصبحنا تابعينا ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 فبراير 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> انتوا مكبرين الموضوع ليه


 *ضع نفسك مكان عياد لو جاءك ضيف وقال لك لا أشرب أو آكل عند المسلم (!!!)*
*هل ستبقى على رأيك أعلاه ؟*



> احنا فى مجتمع المعرفه فيه من اتجاه واحد .. يعنى المسيحى عارف كتير عن المسلمين اما المسلم فميعرفش حاجه عن المسيحى .. يمكن ده لاسباب كتير اجتماعيه وثقافيه


* أو يكون لتجاهل المسلم للمعرفة ..( ممكن ) ؟؟!*



> فكل هذا عزوف طبيعى من اغلبيه المسلمين مش لشىء اكتر من انه حياة المسيحى وطقوسه وما الى ذلك بالنسبه للمسلم غامضه ومجهوله بنسبه كبيره


 *يا أستاذ نصر ...حتى الشاى أصبح له طقوساً ؟؟*
*حضرتك مصرى وأبن بلد وعارف المصريين بيشربوا الشاى أزاى ..ومن المؤكد أن لك زميل أو صديق أو جار مسيحى شربت أو شرب أمامك الشاى ..(!!)*



> وكنت بقلق اشرب مش لسبب واضح انما هو كان حاجز نفسى مش اكتر اعتقد ان دوافعه هى رواج خرافات كتير عن حياة المسيحيين لغياب المعرفه


 *غياب المعرفة تقدر تلوم نفسك عليه أيضاً*
*لأنك رجل متعلم ..فليس لك حجة فى أنعدام المعرفة تلك ...*
*على الأقل قد أكتسبتها الآن هنا ...*



> فالموضوع ملهوش علاقه بالدين اكتر ما ليه علاقه بالموروثات المجتمعيه


*تقصد الموروثات المستوردة ...يا استاذ نصر ..*
*عموما رأى حضرتك له أعتبار وأحترام وقد أبديته ...*
*فمتى نفيق وننتبه قبل أن يأتوا على الأخضر واليابس فى هذا البلد ؟!*


----------



## red333 (1 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا همشيها أنهم كانوا جدك وجدتك ...:t13:*
> *ولو رجعنا وسألناهم ::new2:*
> *هل كان فيه حراسات على أبواب الكنائس ؟*
> *هل كانت تقف سيارات الأمن المركزى على أبواب المساجد عند صلاة الجمعة ؟*
> ...


 
ومتقولش ليه ان المسيحيين  هما من انكب على نفسه وتقوقع وانعزل واصبح نظرته للمسلمين نظره استعلائية


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> مش كل المسلمين عندهم الفكرة دى
> انما ممكن تكون موجودة فى اماكن معينة واوساط ثقافية معينة
> يبقى ان لا ناخذ الموضوع بمحمل سىء ونحاول ان نوضح الامور
> او ندخل على الشويبس على طول ومحبكش التوفير مع المسلم



*اول مره هتفق معاك ف حاجه يا ريد يلا افرح هههههه :t33:
عندك حق الافكار الغريبه دى اللى بتدعى لاجتناب الاخر والبعد عنه واشعاره بانه كائن غريب ولازم نحرص منه ونجاهد ضده وووو
هى اشياء بتنتشر ف الاوساط البسيطه اللى بتستمد دينها ودنيتها من عقول مريضه 
كشيوخ بعض الجوامع والزوايا اللى بتسيطر ع الناس وتزرع فيها افكار متعصبه هى فعلا غريبه عننا
ويمكن كتير انا انتقدت الازهر لانه قصر كتيييير ف دوره التنويرى 
لانه مكانش مسيطر بالدرجه الكافيه ع الخطاب الدينى
ويمكن الشىء الملفت ف الفتره الاخيره ورغم اللى بسمعه عن ان الازهر تم اختراقه من الافكار السلفيه والاخوانيه المتشدده الا انى شايفه كمان تغيير مبشر واصوات ازهريه معتدله بدأنا نسمعها ونحس بيها *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا همشيها أنهم كانوا جدك وجدتك ...:t13:*
> *ولو رجعنا وسألناهم ::new2:*
> *هل كان فيه حراسات على أبواب الكنائس ؟*
> *هل كانت تقف سيارات الأمن المركزى على أبواب المساجد عند صلاة الجمعة ؟*
> ...



*ههههههه من غير ما تمشيها صدقنى انا كمان كان ليا اصحاب مسلمين اتربيننا سوا كنا بناكل ونشرب ف بيوت بعضينا من غير ما نفكر ايه اللى ممكن يكون محطوطلنا
الظاهر يا عبود ان المشكله هى ازمة ثقه
مبقاش ف ثقه ف نوايانا تجاه بعض
اصبح الامر اننا بتنعامل من منطلق انه اكيد ف مؤامره انا عاوزه انصرك وانت بتعرفنى علشان تأسلمنى
بقينا بنعيش حرب اديان مترضيش تعاليم اى دين
لو كل واحد عاش يراعى دينه مش هنشوف اللى بنشوفه ده
بقينا محتاجين حراسه علشان نصلى وده مكانش له وجود زمان
وبقينا محتاجين ننقب الست علشان نظرات الراجل مع ان زمان كانت الستات والبنات بيمشوا بالميكرو والمينى ومكانش المجتمع منحرف ولا مليان جرايم ولا كان ف حتى المعاكسات والتحرشات الموجوده دلوقتى
وعندك حق مجتمعنا انفتح بالزياده ع بلاد قدرت تنشر وسطينا ثقافه غريبه علينا ضيعت مننا بساطتنا ف تعاملاتنا ..وقعت ورقة التوت وبقينا نشوف اننا مختلفين وبقينا نشاور ع الاختلافات دى فبقينا نعيش اغراب ف بلد واحده
خساره..*


----------



## red333 (1 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اول مره هتفق معاك ف حاجه يا ريد يلا افرح هههههه :t33:*
> *انا هحط التوبيك ده فى توقيعى للذكرى
> 
> 
> ...


 

كان نفسى تتكلمى على دور الكنيسة كمان
فى ازالة هذه المفاهيم


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> ومتقولش ليه ان المسيحيين  هما من انكب على نفسه وتقوقع وانعزل واصبح نظرته للمسلمين نظره استعلائية



*مفيش رد فعل بيسبق الفعل يا ريد
وفكر ف كلامى ده كويس *


----------



## red333 (1 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مفيش رد فعل بيسبق الفعل يا ريد*
> *وفكر ف كلامى ده كويس *


 
انتى شيفاه رد فعل
وانا شايفه فعل


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> كان نفسى تتكلمى على دور الكنيسة كمان
> فى ازالة هذه المفاهيم



*ايووون خلى توقيعك يشهد التاريخ اننا ف يوم اتفقنا :yahoo: ههههههه
يا عزيزى انا مش عارفه بجد اثبت ازاى ليكوا انه ع منابر الصلاه المسيحيه مفيش اى خطاب دينى ف اى كنيسه بتناقش اى امور اسلاميه او حتى سياسيه
من المعروف جدااااا حتى عند اكتر المسلمين تعصباً وتشدداً  ان المسيحيه دين محبه وسلام
وتقريبا مفيش اى وعظه بتكون خاليه من المفهوم ده لانه الاساس عندنا
مفيش صلاه ف قداس او اجتماع الا وبنصلى للبلد وللشعب وللحكام وبنترجى ربنا يمنحنا السلام والهدوء والخير 
ده احنا بنصلى للاعداء ما بالك بمسلمين مربوطين معاهم بحبل واحد ومصير واحد
عارف ان المسلمين اللى وصلتلهم القناعه دى بقوا بيدافعوا عننا اكتر ما بندافع عن نفسنا
للاسف النت عندى مش سامحلى اجيبلك فيديوهات لفاطمه ناعوت ولبلال ولغيرهم 
صدقنى ببكى بدموعى اما بسمع كلامهم عننا وبتمنى اسمع كلامهم ده من كل المسلمين *


----------



## red333 (1 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايووون خلى توقيعك يشهد التاريخ اننا ف يوم اتفقنا :yahoo: ههههههه*
> *طبعا ولو مشرف شد عليا فى اى قسم هاقول بص فى توقيعى واعرف انت بتكلم مين :ranting:*
> *يا عزيزى انا مش عارفه بجد اثبت ازاى ليكوا انه ع منابر الصلاه المسيحيه مفيش اى خطاب دينى ف اى كنيسه بتناقش اى امور اسلاميه او حتى سياسيه*
> *من المعروف جدااااا حتى عند اكتر المسلمين تعصباً وتشدداً ان المسيحيه دين محبه وسلام*
> ...


 الموضوع مش عظات يا دونا
الموضوع تفاعل مع المجتمع
الكلام سهل يا دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> انتى شيفاه رد فعل
> وانا شايفه فعل



*ازاى بس شايفه فعل !!
ميكروفونات المساجد والزوايا ف الحوارى والمناطق الشعبيه اللى بتدعى للعنف والقتل للمسيحين تشهد
الاصرار ع التفرقه الشكليه بارتداء ملابس تميز ده عن ده تشهد
التحرش بالمسيحيات وخطفهم واجبارهم ع الاسلام او الايقاع بالمراهقات بحيل كتيره ومخططات مدبره تشهد
الاضطهاد ف الكليات والمؤسسات والتعيننات وووو تشهد
عدم ادانة المجرمين اللى بيفجروا ويحرقوا كنايسنا تشهد
عمرك شوفت مجموعة شباب مسيحى هجم ع جامع وحرقه ولا قتل مصليين
عمرك سمعت عن خطف مسلمات ومحاولة تعميدهم وتنصيرهم بالاكراه
عمرك شوفت مدير اى شركه ولا مؤسسه مسيحى اضطهد موظفين مسلمين
يا ريت بلاش ندافع وخلاص عاوزين نكون اكتر صراحه مع نفسنا نكون اكتر صدق
ف النهايه المصلحه واحده صدقنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> الموضوع مش عظات يا دونا
> الموضوع تفاعل مع المجتمع
> الكلام سهل يا دونا



*انا كأمرأه اتفاعل ازاى مع مجتمع أصبح بيقيس مدى احترام المرأه بطول حجابها
يا ريد انت الامر بالنسبه لك سهل لانك مطمن ع نساء اسرتك منقبات او محجبات لانهم ف نظر المجتمع سلوكهم صحيح وغيرهم فاسقات
  اسأل النهارده اى بنت مسيحيه بتتعامل ازاى ف الشارع وف المواصلات لمجرد ان شعرها مكشوف او لابسه صليب
يتفاعل ازاى شاب مسيحى مع مجتمع رفض يعينه معيد رغم تفوقه واخد اللى اقل منه تفوق لانه بس مسلم
نتفاعل ازاى كأسره مسيحيه بتقعد قدام برنامج فضائى مستضيف شيخ بيقول محبة المسيحيين غير جائزه ولا مستحبه
اوعى تفتكر ان ده يعتبر انتصار اسلامى وفرض سيطره ع المجتمع بمحاولة اسلمته
الخساره هتكوووووون للجميييييييييع *


----------



## red333 (1 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ازاى بس شايفه فعل !!*
> *ميكروفونات المساجد والزوايا ف الحوارى والمناطق الشعبيه اللى بتدعى للعنف والقتل للمسيحين تشهد*
> *محتاجه  تفسير لما يقولون*
> *الاصرار ع التفرقه الشكليه بارتداء ملابس تميز ده عن ده تشهد*
> ...


 
انا مش بدافع وخلاص
ولن تغير المسيحين يعود الى الخمسينيات


----------



## red333 (1 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا كأمرأه اتفاعل ازاى مع مجتمع أصبح بيقيس مدى احترام المرأه بطول حجابها*
> *يا ريد انت الامر بالنسبه لك سهل لانك مطمن ع نساء اسرتك منقبات او محجبات لانهم ف نظر المجتمع سلوكهم صحيح وغيرهم فاسقات*
> *اسأل النهارده اى بنت مسيحيه بتتعامل ازاى ف الشارع وف المواصلات لمجرد ان شعرها مكشوف او لابسه صليب*
> *يتفاعل ازاى شاب مسيحى مع مجتمع رفض يعينه معيد رغم تفوقه واخد اللى اقل منه تفوق لانه بس مسلم*
> ...


 انا بتكلم على مستوى الكنيسة مش الافراد


----------



## miraam (1 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> انا بتكلم على مستوى الكنيسة مش الافراد


 
*تقصد ايه بعلى مستوى الكنيسة ؟؟؟ يعنى من وجهة نظرك الكنيسة ممكن تعمل ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟*

*هل تقصد البعد عن السياسة ؟؟؟؟؟ دا شئ مش برغبة الكنيسة و لا المسيحين ...الكنيسه لو قالت صباح الخير بيقولولها اخرسى انتى دورك دينى فقط و المسيحين لا احد يعطيهم المجال للدخول فى اى مجال لا سياسى و لا اجتماعى و لا اى شئ و انت شايف دخلوا كام واحد مسيحى مجلس الشعب بالتعيين و مهمشينهم و الانتخاب مين ينتخب الكافر يبقى نعمل ايه بالظبط*

*هل تقصد ان الكنيسة تبث روح المحبه للآخر ؟؟؟؟ هذا بالفعل تفعله لان ببساطة دا ديننا و بالعكس هناك افراد ينتقضون فى الكنيسة تسامحها الزائد و زى ما قالت دونا الكنائس لا تتكلم ابدا عن عقيدة الاسلام و لا تكفر احد ... طيب ايه رأيك لما يجى طفل صغير بسيط و طاهر  فى مدارس الاحد و يشكو من ان اصدقاؤة المسلمين فى المدرسة بيبتعدوا عنه و بيقولوله انت حتدخل النار و بيسألنا هما الى حيدخلوا النار و لا احنا ؟؟؟ عارف بنرد نقوله ايه ؟؟؟ بنقوله ماحدش يعرف مين حيدخل الجنة و لا النار غير ربنا و اوعى تكرهه و لازم تصليله و لو قالك حاجه قوله الله يسامحك *

*فانت تقصد دور الكنيسة فى ايه بالظبط*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> ومتقولش ليه ان المسيحيين  هما من انكب على نفسه وتقوقع وانعزل واصبح نظرته للمسلمين نظره استعلائية



* فعلا 
المسحين هما اللي فتحوا باب المطبخ بتاع مصر 
علشان يدخلها الفاتح العظيم ويأسلم شعبها بالسيف 
والباقي يدفع علشان يعدي 

وهما كمان اللي عملوا قانون " مش رسمي طبعا "
مفيش مسيحي بياخد منصب في الجيش 
مفيش مسيحي بيدخل الصاعقه
مفيس مسيحي بيدخل المخابرات 
مفيش مسيحي بيحب مسلمه ويبقي كل واحد علي دينه " لانه كفر 
انما العكس عادي 


وهو اللي اتقوقعو
واشتري شقه ايجار قديم وقعد فيها لحد ما الـ 59 سنه بتوع الايجار خلصوا 
خرج علشان يعملكم شاي مسحور 

انا زهقت من التخلف 
*​


----------



## red333 (1 فبراير 2012)

miraam قال:


> *تقصد ايه بعلى مستوى الكنيسة ؟؟؟ يعنى من وجهة نظرك الكنيسة ممكن تعمل ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *هل تقصد البعد عن السياسة ؟؟؟؟؟ دا شئ مش برغبة الكنيسة و لا المسيحين ...الكنيسه لو قالت صباح الخير بيقولولها اخرسى انتى دورك دينى فقط و المسيحين لا احد يعطيهم المجال للدخول فى اى مجال لا سياسى و لا اجتماعى و لا اى شئ و انت شايف دخلوا كام واحد مسيحى مجلس الشعب بالتعيين و مهمشينهم و الانتخاب مين ينتخب الكافر يبقى نعمل ايه بالظبط*
> 
> ...


 
قصدى هو ان الكنيسة ملهاش دور على مستوى الشارع المصرى (مسلم ومسيحى )
هضربلك مثل بسيط يوضحلك الموضوع

ايام الثورة وبالذات بعد يوم 28
الشارع المصرى كان بيواجه الاتى
- نقص فى المواد الغذائية
- اجتياح من الخارجين على القانون
- نقص فى انابيب البوتجاز واشياء اخرى

ماذا حدث
جاء السلفين والاخوان الذين تنتقدونا على انتخابهم
- توفير سيارات  مواد غذائية بسعر الجملة لاهل المنطقة (مسلمبن ومسيحيين )
- توفير انابيب البوتجاز بسعر المصدر للاهالى (مسلمين ومسيحيين )
- قام السلفيين  بعمل دوريات امنية وحملوا الاسلحة 
وطاردو البلطجية وحموا المنطقة (مسلمين ومسيحيين )

فهل لو قامت الكنيسة باى دور من هذه الادوار ايام الثورة  واعرف انه تستطيع
فهذا الذى يؤثر فى قلوب الناس وليس العظات


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> قصدى هو ان الكنيسة ملهاش دور على مستوى الشارع المصرى (مسلم ومسيحى )
> هضربلك مثل بسيط يوضحلك الموضوع
> 
> ايام الثورة وبالذات بعد يوم 28
> ...



* فين ده 
اولا هتكلم عن منطقتي اللي هي مش صغيره 
مفيش راجل كان بينام في بيته ايم الانفلات 
واللي كان بيطلع يريح شويه كان بينزل ابنه 
محدش ليه الفضل في حمايه حد 
كل واحد كان بيحمي بيته 
والبطلجي كان بيقف معانا غصب عنه  قبل الملحتي 
مش معني انهم سرقوا الثوره يسرقوا كمان شرفها ويبقوا رجاله علي حسها 
*​


----------



## red333 (1 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *فين ده *
> *اولا هتكلم عن منطقتي اللي هي مش صغيره *
> *مفيش راجل كان بينام في بيته ايم الانفلات *
> *واللي كان بيطلع يريح شويه كان بينزل ابنه *
> ...


 
طيب لو على اساس انى كداب
موفرتش الكنيسة مواد غذائية لاهالى المنطقة ليه ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> طيب لو على اساس انى كداب
> موفرتش الكنيسة مواد غذائية لاهالى المنطقة ليه ؟


*الكنيسه بتوفر للارامل والايتام فقط وده علي مدار السنه مش في الثوره بس 
وبعدين الامر موصلش عندنا للمجاعه 
وكل بيت كان جايب اللي يكفيه وزياده 
وايام الثوره محسيناش نهائي بازمه غذائيه 
اما لو كنت تقصد ليه الكنيسه منزلتش عربيات كبيره مليانه اكل توزعه علي مسلمين الحي قبل مسيحينه 
ده يرجع لندره موارد الكنيسه 
ولانعدام مصادرها الخارجيه 

وبعدين هي مش ناويه تدخل انتخابات علشات تشتري الشعب بانوبه ولقمه 

اي اسئله تاني ؟*​


----------



## red333 (1 فبراير 2012)

*ده يرجع لندره موارد الكنيسه 
ولانعدام مصادرها الخارجيه *

-------------------------------------------------------------------
ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> *ده يرجع لندره موارد الكنيسه
> ولانعدام مصادرها الخارجيه *
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> ههههههههههه




* سوري معلش نسيت 
بيجلها معونات من السعوديه وافغانستان 
نسيت اذكرهم 
*​


----------



## red333 (1 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سوري معلش نسيت *
> *بيجلها معونات من السعوديه وافغانستان *
> *نسيت اذكرهم *​


 
اه
كده مبلوعه شويه يا راجل


----------



## miraam (1 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> قصدى هو ان الكنيسة ملهاش دور على مستوى الشارع المصرى (مسلم ومسيحى )
> هضربلك مثل بسيط يوضحلك الموضوع
> 
> ايام الثورة وبالذات بعد يوم 28
> ...


 
*منين تعرف انها تستطيع ؟؟؟؟؟ *
*ماهى دى المصيبة ان كل مسلم بيفتى و هو لا يعلم شئ مثل الى عارفين ان الشاى فيه زيت و مثل الى عارفين ان المسيحين ليلة راس السنه بيعملوا عمايل فى الكنيسة و مثل الى عارفين ان ساويرس بينصر و مثل الى عارفين ان الكنايس فيها سحر و شعوذه و اسلحة و سجون و مثل الى عارفين ان المسيحين خونة و عملا للخارج .... *

*اولا لو حنتكلم عن الامكانيات فالكنيسة لا تاخذ شئ من الدوله و هى قائمة بتبرعات شعبها و ببركة ربنا و برغم ذلك فالكنيسة بتعمل الكثير لكن لا احد يعلن عنها فمثلا *

*الا تعرف ان وقت الثورة لما حرقت الاقسام كثير من الكنائس تكفل بتصليح اقسام *

*و الا تعرف ان هناك كنائس تتبرع لبناء مساجد *

*و الا تعرف ان البابا شنودة تبرع بجائزته لمستشفى السرطان *

*و الا تعلم ان سايرس هذا الذى تنتقدونه بيعمل اعمال خيريه و يعطى ايعانات شهريه للمحتاجين و ياما شوفت بعينى منقبات و دقون جايين اول الشهر ليأخذوا الاعانة*

*اما بالنسبة للتوزيع العلنى للسلع فكيف للكنيسه ات تفعله و من سيوفرلها هذه السلع هل الدوله ام الجيش ؟؟؟؟؟ و مين سيقبل ان ياخد السلع من الكنيسة الكافره دا زياده على انها ستتهم بان السلع دى امريكانية و صهيونيه و الكنيسة عميله و الاهداف دنيئه:spor22:او الكنيسة عايزه تتضحك على البسطاء و تنصرهم:dance:او الكنيسة بتدخل فى امور مالهاش فيها :t32:*


----------



## red333 (1 فبراير 2012)

miraam قال:


> *منين تعرف انها تستطيع ؟؟؟؟؟ *
> *ماهى دى المصيبة ان كل مسلم بيفتى و هو لا يعلم شئ مثل الى عارفين ان الشاى فيه زيت و مثل الى عارفين ان المسيحين ليلة راس السنه بيعملوا عمايل فى الكنيسة و مثل الى عارفين ان ساويرس بينصر و مثل الى عارفين ان الكنايس فيها سحر و شعوذه و اسلحة و سجون و مثل الى عارفين ان المسيحين خونة و عملا للخارج .... *
> 
> *اولا لو حنتكلم عن الامكانيات فالكنيسة لا تاخذ شئ من الدوله و هى قائمة بتبرعات شعبها و ببركة ربنا و برغم ذلك فالكنيسة بتعمل الكثير لكن لا احد يعلن عنها فمثلا *
> ...


 
يعنى عشان ميقولوش عليها عميلة تسيب الناس  تعانى
عجيييييب


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

*وكالعاده يا ريد دخلت الدنيا كلها ف بعضها
الكنيسه عندنا كيان دينى خاااااااااالص مالهاش اى علاقه بالسياسه 
الكنيسه بتصلى للحاكم ايا كان 
منكرش انها قبل الثوره زمااان كان ف الاجتماع احيانا بيشجعوا الناس يروحوا يعملوا بطاقات انتخابيه كنوع من التشجيع ع الايجابيه
وبعد الثوره الناس راحت تسألها مين ف ال 100 واحد المترشحين دول ممكن يبقى معتدل معانا 
اما بقى عن توزيع الشاى والسكر واللحمه وقت الثوره 
الاخوان والسلفيين معملوش كده الا لانهم بدأوا بدرى اووووى حملتهم ودعايتهم الانتخابيه
دول كانوا عارفين النتيجه قبل الانتخابات والدليل انهم اول ما سمعوا عن احتمالية التأجيل هاجوا وماجوا وطلعوا بمليونيه ومهديش بالهم الا لما المجلس قال الانتخابات ف ميعادها لانهم طبعااااااااا كانوا الحزب الوحيد المستعد
 الكنيسه يا ريد عطاءها مستمر بدون اى هدف سياسى
بتوفر اغذيه وملابس واحتياجات المدارس وتجهيزات العرايس ومستلزمات الاعياد والادويه للناس البسيطه وبيسموها بركه
عطاء مستمررر ودايم من الكنيسه لولادها 
اما عن التفاعل السياسى اللى انت بتقوله هو دور مرفوض حتى من اغلب المسيحيين
الشىء الوحيد اللى ممكن الكنيسه تتدخل فيه ف المستقبل هو محاولة فرض اى شىء لا يخص عقيدتنا علينا بالعافيه وقتها هيكون ف كلام تانى
مجتمعك مش بالتفتح اللى يخلى الكنيسه كيان من حقه يقول رأى سياسى
ف بلدك المسلم الليبرالى المعتدل بيسموه ......النصارى *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وكالعاده يا ريد دخلت الدنيا كلها ف بعضها*
> *الكنيسه عندنا كيان دينى خاااااااااالص مالهاش اى علاقه بالسياسه *
> *الكنيسه بتصلى للحاكم ايا كان *
> *منكرش انها قبل الثوره زمااان كان ف الاجتماع احيانا بيشجعوا الناس يروحوا يعملوا بطاقات انتخابيه كنوع من التشجيع ع الايجابيه*
> ...


*بعد هزيمة الاهلى .. مش فارقه معايا :ranting:*
*لا .. الكنيسة دائما تلعب دور فى السياسة بدءا من ايام السادات و البابا شنوده .. وحتى القس فلوباتير .. وتظاهرات ماسبيرو .. التى كانت السبب فيما نحن فيه الان من موضوع المجلس العسكرى*
*وانا من ضمن اصحاب الراى فى اخضاع الازهر و الكنيسة للجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات .. فليس لديهم شئ يخفوه .. والرافض هو من وراءه اجندا خفية لا نعلمها *
*وواقعا .. لانستطيع عمليا فصل الازهر او الكنيسة عن السياسة والا اصبحنا منافقين ..*
*فنحن شعب متدين ومرجعياتنا دينية .. والتجمعات الدينية لا تخلوا من مناقشات سياسية مع او بدون قساوسة وشيوخ كنائس و جوامع وهذه حقيقة لا مفر منها ..*
*وبالرغم من انى ليبرالى .. لكن لن يتعلم الشعب المصرى الا بالتجربه .. ويجب احترام اغلبية الشعب*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2012)

*هههههههههه*
*يسلام *
*ده كويس ان ابوك مطردهوش :smile01*
*بس كويس استنتجنا حاجة جديدة فالحكاية دى*
*ان ابوك اسمه رفعت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد
شاي نصاري ..... اكل نصاري...... طبيخ نصاري........ كل تلك الجمل اسمعها حتي الان .. 
ولكن.....
 خير رد علي السفيه السكوت.... دخولك مع سفيه فى حوار او نقاش .... سيجعلك تدنو لتفكيره
وان دنوت الي تفكيره ... تخرج عن شعورك.. يكفيك ان ترمقه بنظره تشعره وكأنه لم يتحدث....
ارسل لي بهذا الكوب من الشاي فأنا مشتاق لان اترجعه رشفة رشفه ..هذا ان لم تمانع.. وان لم تكن اتبعت نظرية التوفير التي
قادتك اليها الاخت
"+Nevena+"


> يالا وفر الشاي كويس





> وانا عاوزه اشرب شاي ناو


يبدو اننا سنجعله يذهب لام مينا كي يشتري
 كل ما لديها من علب الشاي
 لاجل الاخوه فى المنتدي
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول
سلام ونعمه رب المجد
​


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

> وجه واحد صاحبه جدا مسلم
> هما الاتنين زي الاخوات



مش شايف ياعياد ان في تناقض هنا
ازاي هما الاتنين زي الاخوات
وازاي المسلم في قلبه حقد من ناحية النصاري ومش بيشرب شايهم
لو في محبه حقيقي ما كنش جرح والدك بكلمه زي دي
كله بيضحك علي  كله


----------



## MAJI (11 فبراير 2012)

المسلمون عندما يتصرفون هكذا يعتقدون انها وصية دينهم لكنهم لا يفكرون ان دينهم هذا بلا ذوق على الاقل ,او انه لايهتم بمشاعر الاخر او انه يزدري المسيحية .
لا اعرف لماذا لاينتبهون هؤلاء الى تعاليم دينهم 
ويفكروا , ويسألوا انفسهم :
 هل الله ممكن ان يأمر بهكذا تعاليم ؟ !!!!!
صدقوني لو فكروا لعرفوا انه ليس من الاله الحقيقي
وتركوه .لكنهم مخدرين به


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> مش شايف ياعياد ان في تناقض هنا
> ازاي هما الاتنين زي الاخوات
> وازاي المسلم في قلبه حقد من ناحية النصاري ومش بيشرب شايهم
> لو في محبه حقيقي ما كنش جرح والدك بكلمه زي دي
> كله بيضحك علي  كله



* ولا تناقض ولا حاجه 
يعني مثلا انا وانتي اصحاب 
انتي مسيحيه وانا مسلم 
وبعزك كصديقه كدا وبعتبرك زي اختي 
بس اهلي علموني ان اكل لو اكلته هيودني النار 
زي بالظبط ما اهلك علموكي ونتي طفله انا لازم نسمع كلام ربنا 

بالظبط لو انتي مثلا من عيله ملحده 
من صغرك قبل ما تفتحي للدنيا 
هتبقي واثقه ان ربنا ده حاجه حرام
*​


----------

